
10 common geek misconceptions about businesses  - Sam_Odio
http://www.seolime.com/2007/05/10/top-ten-geek-business-myths/
======
lupin_sansei
11) Don't be a snob:

"I dont mean to sound condescending here, but the sad fact of the matter is
that compared to you, most people are pretty dumb (look at how many people
vote Republican ;-) and they care about dumb things. (I just heard about a new
clothing store in Pasadena that has lines around the block. A clothing store!)
If you cater only to people who care about the things that you care about then
your customer base will be pretty small."

~~~
waleedka
12) Don't be delusional. \-- referring to #6 "a Lisper can run rings around a
C programmer".

Now, before you flame me, I'm not attacking Lisp. I simply think that the
framework and tools available to you are more important than the language you
choose. A Lisper is going nowhere if he doesn't have good third-party tools
and has to build everything from scratch.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I have some experience with writing in Lisp without good libraries for what
I'm doing. It turns out not to be an enormous amount of work to turn an
unmaintained unusable FFI to the C library you want into a highly usable,
Lispish library. It can at times even be useful for understanding said
library. I'm not saying this isn't a drawback of Lisp, but it's also not as
huge a barrier as some might think. FFI's have gotten good enough that it
doesn't really matter that much what language the library is written in.

------
kingnothing
I hate plaigarism.

<http://rondam.blogspot.com/2006/10/top-ten-geek-business-myths.html>

~~~
mhartl
I knew it sounded familiar.

N.B. Regarding the Lisp vs. C issue: the original author, Ron Garret (formerly
Erann Gat) is a well-known Lisper. He used Lisp at JPL for many years before
political forces rendered its continued use there untenable.

------
mynameishere
"Google was based on a couple of brilliant ideas (Page rank, text-only ads,
massive parallel implementation on cheap hardware) but none of those ideas
were original with Larry or Sergey."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PageRank>

"PageRank was developed at Stanford University by Larry Page (hence the name
Page-Rank[1]) and Sergey Brin "

Geez, it's only named after him. Also: text-only ads are somewhat less
brilliant than any number of things msft has done. Yeah--they _work_, but they
aren't brilliant, and they sure as hell aren't original. Massive parallel
implementation, of course, is hardly an "idea" of google's.

------
antirez
I was reading this stuff with interest, then:

"A C programmer, by contrast, can't do anything useful except as a member of a
team".

Don't you think this statement is a bit too strong?

